# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Blue Ocean Travel

## dulichcungban

Địa chỉ : 12/23, ngõ 165, Phố Thái Hà, Q. Đống Đa
Thành phố : Hà Nội
Số điện thoại : (84-04) 3 94344 75
Loại hình Công ty : Du Lịch Nội Địa 

Công ty du lịch Đại Dương xanh đã từ lâu là 1 địa chỉ tin cậy uy tín đối với du khách trong và ngoài nước với các sản phẩm du lịch hấp dẫn, các dịch vụ liên quan đến du lịch như đặt vé tàu hỏa, máy bay, dịch vụ làm visa, hộ chiếu, đặt phòng khách sạn toàn cầu, tư vấn du lịch miễn phí, cho thuê xe ô tô...

----------

